# GA Bowfishing State Championship this weekend!



## bowfisher1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Saturday April 9th Lake Russell Hwy 72 Ramp (Elbert Ramp) 7pm -7am.

Who is gonna be able to make it?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 4, 2011)

wish i was......


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 4, 2011)

Holla at cha, on that Lake Russell. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Michael (Apr 4, 2011)

We'll be there.


----------



## Bowfisher (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope to see alot of new boats there!


----------



## wack em (Apr 4, 2011)

With the warm days this week the fish will be everywhere by saturday night!

Its gonna be a good one for sure!


----------



## bowfisher1 (Apr 5, 2011)

yea i shure hope so, they are up a little now but we need some warm weather to get them all gathered up in the shallows.


----------



## Michael (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll call the weatherman today and see if I can get the highs up to 90 by Saturday.


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 6, 2011)

this maybe a silly question, but do you have to be a member of GBA and also do you have to stay on russell


----------



## wack em (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't have to be a member of GBA, but this year you do have to launch from 72 boat ramp and stay on lake Russell


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks wack em. thats what i needed to know.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 7, 2011)

saw some guys prefishing for it last night


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 8, 2011)

we went last sunday, and saw lots of fish. i had a few first timers with me and lets just say the shooting was less than good


----------



## bowfisher1 (Apr 8, 2011)

we were out last night, fish were up  , gonna be a good shoot!


----------



## eman1885 (Apr 8, 2011)

i hate that i'm not gonna be able to make it. i know the fish are up, and like you said its gonna be a great shoot.


----------



## Michael (Apr 10, 2011)

11 teams took over 3200 carp, gar and suckers off Lake Russel last night


----------

